# Sometimes Ya Gotta Cheat



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 14, 2016)

Salmon Florentine (spinach and ricotta cheese) on the  Weber.




Served with asparagus brazed in seasoned garlic buttered and spaetzle.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

